# Karl Rove Resigns



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Karl Rove Resigns*

(www.cnn.com)
*WASHINGTON (CNN)* -- An emotional Karl Rove characterized his tenure in the White House as a "witness to history" as he announced his resignation as President Bush's senior political adviser at the end of this month...


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

One less tool in DC; the rats are jumping from the good ship Bush.


----------

